# Tempestade Tropical HANNA (Atlântico 2008 #08)



## Vince (28 Ago 2008 às 15:48)

No Atlântico formou-se a *Tempestade Tropical HANNA*.
Os antecedentes do HANNA estão no tópico genérico Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008).

Como podem ver na imagem seguinte, neste momento a Hanna tem o LLC bastante exposto devido ao windshear de Oeste muito forte, mas prevê-se a Hanna chegue a Furacão daqui a dias. O shear é provocado por uma ULL a Oeste da Ana que no entanto no seu movimento previsto pode permitir à Hanna que se desenvolva normalmente. Mas o NHC refere na discussão que a fronteira entre prejudicar e beneficiar é frágil, dependendo da evolução e posicionamento dos dois sistemas.














> WTNT33 KNHC 281441
> TCPAT3
> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM HANNA ADVISORY NUMBER   2
> ...






*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*

*-------------*
*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2008 às 21:48)

O windshear provocado pela ULL que referi esta manhã "decapitou" a Hanna, 
deixando-a em mau estado com o centro completamente exposto.

Como está previsto a ULL deslocar-se para sudoeste, o NHC para já mantém quase idêntica a previsão do trajecto e intensidade.  O futuro nos dias mais próximos da Hanna estará assim dependente desta ULL se afastar ou não o suficiente.


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2008 às 13:27)

Ultimo aviso para a Tempestade Tropical HANNA emitido pelo NHC:

000
WTNT33 KNHC 290852
TCPAT3
BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM HANNA ADVISORY NUMBER   5
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL082008
500 AM AST FRI AUG 29 2008

...HANNA IS POORLY ORGANIZED AT THIS TIME...

AT 500 AM AST...0900Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM HANNA WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 21.7 NORTH...LONGITUDE 62.3 WEST OR ABOUT 245
MILES...400 KM...NORTH-NORTHEAST OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS.

HANNA IS MOVING TOWARD THE NORTHWEST NEAR 14 MPH...22 KM/HR.   A
MOTION BETWEEN WEST-NORTHWEST AND NORTHWEST AWAY FROM THE LEEWARD
ISLANDS IS EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT DAY OR SO. 

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 50 MPH...85 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  LITTLE CHANGE IN STRENGTH IS FORECAST TODAY BUT HANNA COULD
BECOME A HURRICANE IN A COUPLE OF DAYS. 

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 50 MILES...85 KM
FROM THE CENTER.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 1000 MB...29.53 INCHES.

RAIN BANDS ASSOCIATED WITH HANNA COULD PRODUCE RAINFALL
ACCUMULATIONS OF 1 TO 2 INCHES ACROSS PORTIONS OF THE LEEWARD
ISLAND

REPEATING THE 500 AM AST POSITION...21.7 N...62.3 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...NORTHWEST NEAR 14 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...50 MPH.
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1000 MB.

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER AT
1100 AM AST.

$$
FORECASTER AVILA


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2008 às 21:39)

A Hanna mantem-se com os mesmos problemas dos últimos dias, o windshear a remover a convecção do centro. Como o centro se vai relocalizando debaixo de nova convecção a localização da Anna tem vindo sempre a ser posicionada mais a sul.

O NHC agora já não prevê que chegue a furacão embora por cautela refira que os modelos ainda indicam isso. O trajecto provável do sistema é também para Cuba.


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2008 às 20:19)

A tempestade tropical HANNA fortaleceu-se e é agora um furacão de categoria 1.

Public
Advisory 
#19 

000
WTNT33 KNHC 011731
TCPAT3
BULLETIN
HURRICANE HANNA SPECIAL ADVISORY NUMBER  19
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL082008
130 PM AST MON SEP 01 2008

...HANNA BECOMES THE FOURTH HURRICANE OF THE SEASON...

AT 130 PM AST...1730 UTC...THE GOVERNMENT OF THE BAHAMAS HAS ISSUED
A HURRICANE WARNING FOR THE CENTRAL BAHAMAS...THE SOUTHEASTERN
BAHAMAS...AND THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS.  A HURRICANE WARNING
MEANS THAT HURRICANE CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED WITHIN THE WARNING
AREA WITHIN THE NEXT 24 HOURS.  PREPARATIONS TO PROTECT LIFE AND
PROPERTY SHOULD BE RUSHED TO COMPLETION.

FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...INCLUDING POSSIBLE
INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED
BY YOUR LOCAL WEATHER OFFICE.

AT 130 PM AST...1730Z...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE HANNA WAS LOCATED
NEAR LATITUDE 22.4 NORTH...LONGITUDE 72.6 WEST...OR VERY NEAR
MAYAGUANA ISLAND IN THE SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS.

HANNA IS MOVING TOWARD THE WEST-SOUTHWEST NEAR 5 MPH...7 KM/HR. A
SLOW MOTION TOWARD THE WEST-SOUTHWEST OR SOUTHWEST IS EXPECTED
TODAY FOLLOWED BY A TURN TOWARD THE WEST AND NORTHWEST
ON TUESDAY.  ON THE FORECAST TRACK...HANNA WILL BE MOVING OVER THE
SOUTHEASTERN AND CENTRAL BAHAMAS DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS. 

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 75 MPH...120 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  HANNA IS A CATEGORY ONE HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
SCALE.  SOME ADDITIONAL STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT 24
HOURS.

HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 70 MILES...110 KM...TO
THE NORTHEAST OF THE...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND
OUTWARD UP TO 160 MILES...260 KM. THE TURKS ISLAND JUST REPORTED A
WIND GUST OF 59 MPH...95 KP/HR.   

THE MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE REPORTED BY A RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT
WAS 985 MB...29.09 INCHES.

HANNA IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 4 TO 8 INCHES OVER
THE CENTRAL AND SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS...TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS...
WITH ISOLATED MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF UP TO 12 INCHES POSSIBLE THROUGH
THURSDAY.  

SWELLS FROM HANNA ARE EXPECTED TO INCREASE THE RISK OF DANGEROUS RIP
CURRENTS ALONG PORTIONS OF THE SOUTHEASTERN UNITED STATES COAST
DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.

REPEATING THE 130 PM AST POSITION...22.4 N...72.6 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...WEST-SOUTHWEST NEAR 5 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...75
MPH.  MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...985 MB.

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE
CENTER AT 500 PM AST.

$$
FORECASTER RHOME/AVILA

NHC


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2008 às 11:13)

*Re: Furacão HANNA (Atlântico 2008 #08)*

O Furacão HANNA, está neste momento na categoria 1 e está a atingir as Bahamas. Está errático mas deverá começar a deslocar-se para Noroeste. 

Ultimo aviso do NHC emitido para o furacão HANNA:
000
WTNT33 KNHC 020828
TCPAT3
BULLETIN
HURRICANE HANNA ADVISORY NUMBER  22
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL082008
500 AM AST TUE SEP 02 2008

...HANNA MOVING LITTLE...
...HEAVY RAINFALL IS AFFECTING THE SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS...TURKS AND
CAICOS ISLANDS...AND HAITI...

A HURRICANE WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR THE CENTRAL BAHAMAS...THE
SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS...AND THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS.

INTERESTS IN EASTERN CUBA...THE NORTHWEST BAHAMAS...AND THE FLORIDA
PENINSULA SHOULD MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF HANNA.

FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...INCLUDING POSSIBLE
INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED
BY YOUR LOCAL WEATHER OFFICE.

AT 500 AM AST...0900Z...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE HANNA WAS LOCATED
NEAR LATITUDE 21.3 NORTH...LONGITUDE 72.7 WEST OR ABOUT 35 MILES...
 55 KM...EAST-NORTHEAST OF GREAT INAGUA ISLAND AND ABOUT 395 MILES
...635 KM...SOUTHEAST OF NASSAU.

HANNA IS DRIFTING TOWARD THE WEST NEAR 2 MPH...4 KM/HR.  SLOW AND
ERRATIC MOTION IS POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS. HOWEVER...BY
WEDNESDAY A GRADUAL NORTHWESTWARD MOTION TOWARD THE CENTRAL BAHAMAS
IS EXPECTED BEGIN.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS REMAIN NEAR 80 MPH...130 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS. HANNA IS A CATEGORY ONE HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
SCALE. SOME FLUCTUATIONS IN STRENGTH ARE POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT 24
HOURS....WITH GRADUAL STRENGTHENING EXPECTED TO BEGIN ON WEDNESDAY.

HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 35 MILES...55 KM...FROM
THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 175
MILES...280 KM.

THE ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 978 MB...28.88 INCHES.

HANNA IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES...
WITH ISOLATED AMOUNTS OF 20 INCHES...OVER THE SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS
AND THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS. AMOUNTS OF 4 TO 8 INCHES...WITH
ISOLATED MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF UP TO 12 INCHES...ARE EXPECTED IN THE
CENTRAL BAHAMAS. RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 2 TO 4 INCHES WITH MAXIMUM
AMOUNTS OF UP TO 8 INCHES ARE EXPECTED OVER THE MOUNTAINOUS TERRAIN
OF EASTERN CUBA AND NORTHERN PORTIONS OF HISPANIOLA...WHERE THESE
RAINS COULD CAUSE LIFE-THREATENING MUDSLIDES AND FLASH FLOODING.

COASTAL STORM SURGE FLOODING OF 3 TO 5 FEET ABOVE NORMAL TIDE
LEVELS...ALONG WITH LARGE AND DANGEROUS BATTERING WAVES...CAN BE
EXPECTED IN AREAS OF ONSHORE FLOW WITHIN THE HURRICANE WARNING AREA.

SWELLS FROM HANNA ARE EXPECTED TO INCREASE THE RISK OF DANGEROUS RIP
CURRENTS ALONG PORTIONS OF THE SOUTHEASTERN UNITED STATES COAST
DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.

REPEATING THE 500 AM AST POSITION...21.3 N...72.7 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...WEST NEAR 2 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...80 MPH.
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...978 MB.

AN INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE
CENTER AT 800 AM AST FOLLOWED BY THE NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY AT 1100
AM AST.

$$
FORECASTER STEWART


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2008 às 12:11)

*Re: Furacão HANNA (Atlântico 2008 #08)*



MSantos disse:


> Está errático mas deverá começar a deslocar-se para Noroeste.



Fiz uma animação com o trajecto previsto e o movimento actual para melhor se entender o quanto errático está. Os modelos indicam um movimento para norte a qualquer momento, mas pelo menos a convecção mais profunda parece que ainda teima ir para sul. 






É uma situação bastante relevante pois se ela insiste em ir contra a Hispaniola as montanhas da ilha podem destruir-lhe o LLC, nem que seja temporariamente. Daqui a bocado as imagens de satélite diurnas ajudarão  a perceber melhor o que se passa com o LLC, se este está também a ir para sul ou se é só a convecção com o centro a ficar exposto pelo shear.


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2008 às 15:06)

*Re: Furacão HANNA (Atlântico 2008 #08)*

A HANNA perdeu a categoria de Furacão, é agora considerada uma Tempestade Tropical.

As imagens visiveis mostram um sistema muito afectado pelo windshear. 







O centro está parcialmente exposto junto à ilha Inagua das Bahamas e aparecem trovoadas sobre o centro, pelo que mal o shear acalme é provável que se reorganize melhor regressando à categoria de Furacão.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 00:46)

*Re: Furacão HANNA (Atlântico 2008 #08)*

O Windshear continuou a afectar brutalmente a Hanna durante o resto do dia.
Um avião de reconhecimento que esteve no sistema durante várias horas registou o movimento do LLC para leste nas últimas horas. Mais errático não poderia ser.

O NHC mantém a previsão de que consiga recuperar a categoria de Furacão mas já não tem tanta confiança nesse cenário como até aqui:



> THE OFFICIAL INTENSITY FORECAST
> CALLS FOR HANNA TO REGAIN HURRICANE STRENGTH IN A DAY OR SO...IN
> LINE WITH NEARLY ALL OF THE AVAILABLE INTENSITY MODELS.
> HOWEVER...THE EVOLUTION OF THE LARGE-SCALE ENVIRONMENT OVER THE
> ...


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 10:17)

A HANNA permanece desorganizada pelas razões apontadas ontem. A pressão mínima é de 993mb. Dados de um avião de reconhecimento comprovam que o centro da circulação à superfície nesta altura provavelmente no norte do Haiti efectuou um circulo e aparentemente iniciará finalmente agora um movimento para noroeste como tem sido previsto desde há dias.
Como esse movimento e a diminuição do windshear prevê-se que ela lentamente se vá reorganizando e intensificando à medida que progride rumo à costa leste dos EUA, provavelmente para a Carolina do Sul onde poderia chegar como Furacão Categoria 1, embora ainda existam bastantes incertezas sobre tudo isto dada a desorganização actual do sistema.







Apesar de ser um sistema desorganizado já provocou 21 mortos no Haiti. Tem provocado algum mau tempo nos países da região.



> *Hanna drenches Haiti, killing 21*
> http://www.boston.com/news/world/latinamerica/articles/2008/09/03/hanna_drenches_haiti_killing_21/


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 16:10)

A Hanna continua desorganizada com o centro a ficar muito pouco definido pois aparecem na animação do visível já outros vórtices à superfície.






Para já mantem-se as previsões de que consiga chegar a Furacão quando for para noroeste mas começam a crescer cada vez mais as duvidas de que se conseguirá reorganizar.


A Hanna é agora um ciclone tropical incaracterístico com o centro desorganizado mas com um tamanho gigante quase a parecer uma extra-tropical e terá assim bastante trabalho em reconstruir o seu centro.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Set 2008 às 21:11)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008)*

Segundo a SIC:


O Hanna:

já fez 26 mortos;

Os helicoteros não podem levantar voo devido ao vento e nao consegue socorrer    as vitimas.

Estradas cortas.


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2008 às 10:21)

Parece que a HANNA já encontrou um rumo. Encontra-se ligeiramente a Este das Bahamas com ventos da ordem dos 110 KM/HR com rajadas mais fortes. A previsão indica queno Sabado a HANNA deverá atingir a Carolina do Norte e do Sul, já com força de furacão.

Aviso Nº30 emitido para a Tempestade Tropical HANNA:


> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 040847
> TCPAT3
> BULLETIN
> ...


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 15:40)

A HANNA realmente já sabe para onde deve ir mas está com problemas com o centro quase todo exposto. Mas a circulação é vigoroso e muito extensa com um campo de vento muito alargado e de intensidade razoável numa vasta região.
Mantem-se assim a previsão de que ainda consiga retomar convecção no centro podendo chegar a Furacão na Carolina do Sul.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 20:43)

A Hanna tal como a Josephin trava um duelo com o windshear, mas percebe-se que a HANNA está melhor com a convecção a atacar o centro. Mal o windshear acalme um pouco percebe-se que poderá intensificar-se rapidamente pois tem uma circulação à superficie muito potente e que sobreviverá mais dias em ambiente hostil se fosse preciso. Tem sido por isso que o NHC apesar do mau aspecto e difculdades que a Hanna já tem tido nunca deixou de prever a possibilidade de se tornar novamente Furacão.


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2008 às 11:11)

A HANNA está a Oete da Florida e continua o seu deslocamento para Norte, deverá atingir A Carolina do Sul no Sabado. O NHC ainda não descartou a hipotese de que a HANNA possa  evoluir para furacão.








Aviso Nº34 para a Hanna



> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 050900
> TCPAT3
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2008 às 09:25)

Há cerca de uma hora atrás o centro da tempestade tropical Hanna  fez landfall entre Carolina do Sul e a Carolina do Norte nos EUA com ventos máximos estimados em 110km/h e rajadas superiores.


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2008 às 14:14)

Só agora se começa a perceber os efeitos da Hanna no Haiti.
A Tempestade tropical deixou 500 mortos no país. Cuba este ano aguentou com um Furacão categoria 5 sem vitimas, tal como o México o ano passado. O Haiti a par das Honduras e Nicarágua continuam a ser a mancha negra no progresso cientifico e tecnológico das previsões e prevenção de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico.












*Hurricane death toll in Haiti passes 500 as floods recede*
http://news.scotsman.com/world/Hurricane-death-toll-in-Haiti.4465775.jp

E agora com o IKE a passar tão próximo é de esperar o pior novamente.


----------



## adiabático (6 Set 2008 às 17:04)

Clicar na imagem para ver um tiff em alta resolução.

A fronteira entre o Haiti (à esquerda/Oeste) e a Rep. Dominicana (à direita/Leste) é evidente porque o território do Haiti apresenta aquela cor acastanhada (que mostra o estado avançado de desertificação) e o da República Dominicana evidencia ainda extensas manchas florestais. É um caso famoso por ser tão evidente - a incapacidade de suster o crescimento populacional e de providenciar meios às populações (sobretudo energia) levou a uma desflorestação maciça, sobretudo para consumo de lenha e carvão vegetal. 

Por isto, quando há tempestades os problemas do Haiti são muito mais graves do que os da República Dominicana. As bacias hidrográficas não conseguem reter a água, sobretudo em eventos excepcionais, esta acumula-se rapidamente e produz cheias catastróficas. A erosão tem sido igualmente brutal e o território deste país levará muitas décadas a recuperar, se é que isso ainda é possível. O estado erosionado do solo leva a que este seja incapaz de travar a água, incapaz de permitir que parte desta se infiltre ou simplesmente de atrasar a concentração e reduzir o volume das cheias.

Tudo isto no Haiti... A República Dominicana conseguiu evitá-lo. No entanto, a fronteira entre os dois países corre ao longo de uma linha de água e as cheias afectam igualmente ambas as margens.

http://picasaweb.google.com/sidphotos/PhotosTakenByEricAndersonMAWhileCompletingHisSecondYearPracticumInHaiti2006


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2008 às 20:26)

adiabático disse:


> Clicar na imagem para ver um tiff em alta resolução.
> 
> A fronteira entre o Haiti (à esquerda/Oeste) e a Rep. Dominicana (à direita/Leste) é evidente porque o território do Haiti apresenta aquela cor acastanhada (que mostra o estado avançado de desertificação) e o da República Dominicana evidencia ainda extensas manchas florestais. É um caso famoso por ser tão evidente - a incapacidade de suster o crescimento populacional e de providenciar meios às populações (sobretudo energia) levou a uma desflorestação maciça, sobretudo para consumo de lenha e carvão vegetal.
> 
> ...




É verdade. Já há muitos anos disseram-me  uma vez que no Haiti já não existiam árvores. Na altura achei um disparate, um país sem árvores, mas não deve andar nada longe da realidade. 
De qualquer forma, isso explica as catástrofes naturais e a dimensão das mesmas, mas não explica as percas humanas. 
Essas devem-se sobretudo à falta de informação, um bem escasso num país como o Haiti, esquecido pelo mundo, longe dos focos mediáticos que envolvem as grandes causas retórico-ideológicas do mundo actual, um morto no Iraque ou na Palestina vale mais que mil mortos no Haiti,  cem mil mortos no Bangladesh ou um milhão na Birmânia. Pior do que se falar dos conflitos de um determinado país, é ignorar desta forma a sua trágica existência. 

A mim faz-me sempre uma enorme confusão estas mortes, perturbam, estou sentado no sofá a prevê-las, tão óbvias e tão evitáveis que são, e ninguém parece fazer nada para as impedir. Dói. Dói repetir dezenas de vezes o mesmo, é o Haiti, já sabemos o que vai acontecer. Como é que se escreve de consciência tranquila que o IKE não vai afectar os cidadãos e turistas nas praias na Republica Dominicana sabendo que o mesmo IKE vai matar esta noite e amanhã dezenas ou centenas de pessoas no Haiti ? Era bem mais simples para mim que este país e as pessoas que nele residem pudessem aproveitar tudo o que hoje sabemos sobre estes fenómenos, mas infelizmente não é assim.


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2008 às 11:01)

A HANNA perdeu as suas cacarteristicas tropicais.

Já não vão ser imitidos mais avisos pelo NHC para a HANNA:


> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 070856
> TCPAT3
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------

